# how many weeks to find out the sex of baby?



## kibba (Oct 11, 2005)

I tried google and searching the forums but not sure what to type in to find the answer ..so how many weeks along can they usually tell the sex? When I talked to the nurse they told me 20! I realize diff machines are clearer but geez.. Ive heard some can see at 15 1/2 - 17 weeks???

So when did you find out with past babies or this baby if you have?


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I have heard as early as 16 weeks. With my last, the u/s lady was pretty sure I was having a girl at 18 weeks.


----------



## Mimi37 (Jan 1, 2006)

I was told the window is about 18-22 weeks. If you go too early, the baby may be too small to tell, and if you go too late, the baby doesn't have as much room to wiggle so it is harder to tell!

That being said, we went at 19 weeks and they couldn't tell -- the sex OR other diagnostic things (brain structure, cord structure, etc). For the latter reason, we went again at 23 weeks and they still couldn't tell the sex. It's never a sure thing!

I was really disappointed at first, but I am really enjoying that it's a surprise now. So keep that in mind if you end up like me!


----------



## Julz6871 (Jun 14, 2006)

The baby's gender is structurally formed at 12 weeks. But for us mommas it is a waiting game until baby is big enough/in the right position/good ultra sound machine before we can tell! Most often people know right around 20 weeks because that is the best time to check brain/heart/bladder/stomach development. Technically u/s can probably show you starting at 16 weeks, but good luck getting one unless you pay out of pocket!


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

We had oen u/s at 14 week and they couldn't see anyhting (or just weren't trying to). At 18 weeks, they saw a very certain little boy growing in there.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

~40









-Angela


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

I was reading a book by an u/s specialist and she said that 14 is the barest minimum and that 16 is much better for gender identification. I've found out with each of my 3 past pregnancies at 20, 20 and 18 weeks...of course each time my sons were absolute exhibitionists.

Tomorrow at 19.5 weeks we'll see if baby #4 is a 'show-off' as well.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
~40









-Angela

here,too


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I had nuchal scan at 12w 3d and we saw that it was a boy. The baby was very cooperative - he spread his legs and there was something between - no doubt what that was. The tech confirmed it. I am not a specialist in u/s but sometimes you simply see it. I have to tell you that nuchal scan uses a very good u/s machine, much better than you can find in most OB offices. I had 18 weeks scan and they confirmed that it is a boy.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
~40









-Angela









:

Keri


----------



## CarmenJ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kibba*
So when did you find out with past babies or this baby if you have?

Some people can see earlier but the quality of the machine has a LOT to do with it, as does the position of the baby.

We're lucky in that the hospital we're going through has a brand spanking new imaging center. My baby's very clear gender is visible here... and here's another shot in profile of the whole baby. (














I can't help showing these to everyone.) If you have a choice where you go, call each place and see how new their machines are. And hope that baby cooperates!

From what I've heard 20 weeks is average, and if they get a good view, it's very accurate at that point. The concern if you check a lot earlier is whether it's accurate--and if you're checking for gender-related issues, you want to wait until you have a better shot at accuracy, since many doctors will do only one ultrasound now.


----------



## RainbowsMum (Jun 4, 2006)

I was told from 18 weeks, although I went for my scan at 20 weeks and my girl had her legs wide open so there was no confusion, although sometimes they have problems telling, for example if babys legs are crossed (Happened to my Mother when she was having one of my sisters) they can't see if anythings tucked away or... And theres also always a small teeny chance, even if they're sure that they can still get it wrong, I've heard of people being told they're having a certain sex, and decking out the nursery and all in that specific colour, only to find out on the day that infact they were having the latter, although to my understanding it hardly happens... Since I found out I was having a girl I've been having dreams about having a boy. Bizzarre..!


----------



## happiestmomma (Aug 22, 2004)

For me, 40.








So far, though, my babe has been quite uncooperative during ultrasound. Even if I wanted to know, it's not showing. DS was like that, too.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

The earliest is around 12 weeks, although you should be skeptical of it at that point because the penis and clitoris can look an awful lot alike at that point.







Most u/s techs will probably tell you 16 weeks as the earliest to get a "good" prediction. But as others mentioned, it's all about quality of the machine and baby's position. Just don't let anyone tell you it's a girl because they don't see a penis. There should be 3 lines if it's a girl, and there should be a scrotum and penis if it's a boy.

This baby was showing off pretty easily at 20 weeks. My last one was very obvious to DH (I didn't notice, but wasn't looking either, as we weren't wanting to find out gender that time) at 29 weeks. That was the only time we did u/s with him, and it was just to check fluid levels after PPROM.


----------



## ashley1972 (Jun 25, 2005)

We also had the nuchal screening done at 13.5 weeks and found out that it was a boy. The doc told us he was absolutely positive and that it was very obvious at that point. Our 20 week ultrasound confirmed that he's a boy...


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, it was pretty obvious for us today at 19 weeks, 2 days. I think even if we hadn't wanted to know...we would have known. Our daughter was quite obvious...


----------



## MyCalling (Sep 1, 2004)

We found out at 12 weeks exactly (10w gestation) with our first, who was a boy. My sister-in-law who does cardiac/vascular u/s did it and it was obvious. She was never trained in prenatal u/s and used her regular cardiac machine, though that could be the same kind they use for prenatal scans.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

We found out about 20 weeks but my OB still said, "don't paint the room yet"







Our US tech was 99% sure it was a girl but you never know...

with my luck it will be a boy, just becuase I've done so much shopping and haven't saved any receipts


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

First time around we saw gender clearly at 15 weeks, with any number of confirmations as we went. This time, we expect to find out at our next perinatologist visit at 16 weeks. But honestly, I've never had scans in an ob office or at a regular radiology lab, only the high risk, high tech peri's office. My understanding is that the equipment varies quite a bit, so perhaps the timing of when these things are clear may vary. And of course, baby may decide to be very uncooperative with the intrusion, lol.


----------

